# My first Haunt video!



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

A video of this years set up. My new pop eyed grave popper starts it off.
Check it out.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice yard! I really liked the tree face!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Agreed - that tree face was definitely a highlight in the yard.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=487
here are a few photos.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

The video is good, but the pictures give you a better sense of the space.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love the ghost blowing in the wind.Great job.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool haunt good job


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice, did a great job.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love the sheet ghost. 
The night shots were great.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Job...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I really like your grave popper. Nice job on the night shot video it looks really good.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I liked the video even if it was rather shaky. I particulary liked the music. Where'd you get it? The ghost in the background was pulled off nicely. Was it windy that night or was it a fan?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Cool video. I really like the haunted tree - great face. The cemetery looks really nice - like the popper.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I love the face on the tree and the ghost in the back of the graveyard... one time when wind is your friend.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love the tree Face too. How was it done? It is just cut out florescent cardboard? The Yard looked nice and creepy!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow, that tree face really stands out. Great idea. That's a good looking display.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

The grave popper is awesome, and he looked like he was dancing to the music! Great music by the way. It all looks great, also love the tree!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

WoW! Thanks!
The face on the tree was thin PVC, I painted it with glow in the dark craft paint (4 coats!)
I had made some arms to add to the spooky tree but i just didn't have the time to put them on... maybe next year.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good . I like the tree face too, and the ghost looks great with the breeze blowing.


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

Great video! The tree was really cool and the two ghost especially the one in the window with the glowing eyes was wonderful!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

very cool..well done.. nice video too


----------

